# Committed Volunteers needed..



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

We will be holding a meeting for volunteers at our Cat house . We are happy to see new volunteers.. Please do come along, meet us and our cats.. find out what you can do do help the shelters. We are also happy to see anyone who is interested in the managerial jobs for an informal chat and a look around the shelter...



11 am Saturday 27 April. 

Shabramont Giza.

Maiden.


----------



## rickyyunos (Mar 8, 2013)

Im interested. But sadly its far from my house which is a 6 october city


----------

